# UTV Phone offer



## UTV (27 Sep 2004)

Anyone know where one can this information on this?

_________________________________________
The UTV Group has launched a new residential telephone service in Ireland. The new service, UTV Talk, offers free calls at evenings and weekends anywhere in Ireland and the UK.

UTV Talk says that customers will also benefit from a 10% saving on standard Eircom call charges and a 5% saving on Eircom calls to mobile phones. 

UTV says the new product will be backed up by an initial €1m marketing campaign on Irish television and radio.

'The telephony market has been reowned for confusion about pricing, combined with a lack of real competition, which has been very frustrating for customers,' commented Scott Taunton, Group Business Development Director, UTV.

'With UTV Talk, there are no hidden charges, no catches, free really means free,' he added.
___________________________________________


----------



## UTV (27 Sep 2004)

*UTV*

Should read 

Anyone know where one can get information on this?


----------



## rainyday (27 Sep 2004)

*Re: UTV*

Try u.tv/talk/


----------



## UTV (30 Sep 2004)

*UTV*

Thanks for the link Rainyday.

Free evening and weekend calls to anywhere in Ireland and the UK.  WOW !!!

Anybody signed up for this service care to let me know how you rate it?


----------



## shug02 (5 Oct 2004)

*Re: UTV*

"Free really means free" actually no, free really means "free up to one hour"

However if you hang up and call back the next hour is free also, sounds like a good deal.

Shug


----------



## puntingpot (5 Oct 2004)

*UTV*

I have reqested their brochure from utvtalk.com. Do you still have to pay line rental to Eircom as well ? Waiting for a catch somewhere, seems to good to be true. My line rental with Eircom is 39.97 before VAT and not 23 odd per their site.


----------



## techman29 (6 Oct 2004)

*UTV offer*

Does anyone know if the free calls offer applies only to other UTV customers?

I have emailed UTV and called their Irish no., but have got no reply.

UTVip Lite is a very good offer. €9.99 flat rate internet access, 30 hours per month anytime and free evening and weekend calls.

www.u.tv/utvipxlx/lite.asp?loc=ie


----------



## Dr Moriarty (6 Oct 2004)

*Re: UTV offer*



> My line rental with Eircom is 39.97 before VAT and not 23 odd per their site.



puntingpot, check out immediately with them if they are charging you for equipment rental, or other services that you don't need (call answering/forwarding, etc.)

If they are, cancel what you don't want, immediately. You can buy a 'phone with a built-in answerphone for about €20 in LIDL/Aldi. And Eircom will provide you with a Freepost address to send back whatever oul' yoke you have been renting from them. But they won't stop charging you for this stuff until you tell them to...

Dr. M.


----------



## Zig (6 Oct 2004)

*Re: UTV*

You can pay UTV for the line rental at a c. 10% discount to Eircom. I think it has come in since July 1st. If you are a UTV Clicksilver account holder there is a link on your account profile page "get UTV talk" . If not then go to www.u.tv/talk/index.asp?loc=ie . I switched over from October 1st for line rental and am now totally Eircom Free.

Just checked; line rental is "Line Rental Pricing 
Monthly Charge €24.18 "


----------



## techman29 (6 Oct 2004)

*utv*

Finally, got through to UTV support. 

Line rental same as Eircom and free calls offer applies to any local or national number.


----------



## Tony M (7 Oct 2004)

*Hi Punting Pot*

Hi Punting Pot

You sent me off panicing too about my Eircom line rental. Its € 39.96 per bill but of course the bill is for two months! This is €19.98 excl VAT per month, €24.18 after VAT.

Unfortunately I didn't realise this and rang Eircom up to be told all this. Doh!


Tony


----------



## Tracy (9 Oct 2004)

*re*

I change from Eircom to utvlite on Sept ist also changed my phone but was told that line rental will be with eircom for some time yet, i checked this twice by phone as their web site states line rental with utv same as eircom


----------



## Cuchulainn (11 Oct 2004)

*phone lines*

I am still with Eircome but thinking of changing. Last month however I was having difficulties with my phone and phoned that 1901 number and ( yes it does make you feel mad) answered the questions by talking into the phone. Two days later I had to ring to find out what was happening to be informed that they couldn't ring me back as they couldn't get through (????) Anyway they said that an Eircom team would be with me that day as they acknowledged that there was a fault between the exchange and the main phone. Two hours later  a ( real friendly ) Eircom engineer arrives and does a wee bit of checking and states the fault is in the exchange and he would repair it there. An hour or so late he rang to say the problem was fixed, something about touching wires which I didnt understand as he had earlier said the exchange was all ' cards'  Anyway my query is this, if you switch line rental who repairs  any faults on the line?
I cannot see utv having many engineers  nor do I see how Eircom would be in a hurry to repair something they weren't getting paid for.


----------



## techman29 (11 Oct 2004)

*eircom*

Eircom still maintain the network.


----------



## mariebyrne2000 (28 Oct 2004)

*Phone lines*

You are still paying eircom for the line rental through your new company All that has changed is that the company can bill you directly and then they pay eircom for it.This was one of the major barriers of competition for the new phone companies .
You are only  rerouting your outgoing calls through the new companys line. the only control they have is over these-Incoming calls are still controlled by eircom.
A few years ago to do this you had to put a prefix before the number to change your outgoing calls now it is automatically done at the exchange for you. By entering the correct prefix you can actually route your calls through different companies. I worked for a phone company a few years ago and there was no difference in service offered to those who switched from eircom . 
The  ODTR would murder them if they tried to differentiate now You are still paying for this service


----------



## ClubMan (10 Nov 2004)

*Re: UTV*

What's the story with _UTV_ and their _UTVtalk_ ("free, free, free...." :\  ) package? I signed up for and was told that it would take up to ten working days to effect the transfer. That was over a month ago and not a sausage since. My sister signed up online too around the same time and recently received a call back from a sales person asking her about her "interest" in the package and if she'd like to sign up! :\


----------



## rainyday (10 Nov 2004)

*Re: UTV*

Me too, Clubman


----------



## Sunny (11 Nov 2004)

*utv talk*

when I signed up it took 15 days to get changed over but I phoned  a few times to check with them I find it great no problems


----------



## techman29 (11 Nov 2004)

*Re: utv talk*

I signed up over a month ago.

Nothing back since.


----------



## roundstone (12 Nov 2004)

*Re: utv talk*

I signed up with UTV in Sept. Account came into operation in October as scheduled and it works. Free after 6 to ireland and uk.
keep talking
roundstone


----------



## jasconius101 (13 Nov 2004)

*UTV*

Does after 6pm include internet calls?


Does UTV offer broadband?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Nov 2004)

*Re: UTV*

* Does after 6pm include internet calls?*

No - unless you can find an ISP with a non internet (1890/1891) number.

P.S. Another _UTV_ gripe - why do they insist on those stupid big _Macromedia Flash_ splash screens at the entrance to each separate section of their site. Don't they realise that many people are still on dial-up... :\


----------



## Dr Moriarty (15 Nov 2004)

*Re: UTV*



> unless you can find an ISP with a non internet (1890/1891) number...



And watch _that_ space, too, if the latest developments at  are anything to go by...

Dr. M.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2004)

*Re: UTV*

Yeah - I was wondering how, short of having a specific list of ISPs with non 1890/1 numbers, they can know if what looks like a "normal" local number is actually and ISP? Anyway, I don't think that many ISPs (perhaps only elive?) support non 1890/1 numbers any more although I think that this issue has been covered elsewhere in this forum not too long ago.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Nov 2004)

*Re: UTV*

Following on from what I said earlier I have just noticed that UTV _did_ successfully activate my account with them from the middle of _October_, just that they did not confirm this. Do they do single billing for line rental and call charges? My first bill suggests that they don't...


----------



## Hansov (16 Nov 2004)

*Re: UTV*

UTV have promised single billing but like you Clubman my bill is still only for calls with UTV.  However since joining UTV in September, I have made lots (4 A4 pages) of free calls every month. So watch out - there's an eircom bill for line rental lurking !!


----------



## ClubMan (17 Nov 2004)

*Re: UTV*

Thanks for the information _Hansov_. Don't worry - I hadn't forgotten about _eircom_ line rental being due... :\


----------



## str8away (17 Nov 2004)

*Re: UTV*

A mail I got from UTV dated 15/10/04
Does this mean they will "back charge" the line rantel?

-----------------------​
Dear UTV Customer,

We would like to advise all customers that bills for the September 2004 period will be available online from Monday, 18 October. We apologies for any inconvenience caused by this delay.

UTV Talk customers should note that line rental charges will not be included in your bill, as the migration process from your existing provider is still underway. This does not affect your service in any other way - you''ll still receive all the great savings the UTV Talk service offers.

Kinds regards,
The UTV Team.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Nov 2004)

*Re: UTV*

*Does this mean they will "back charge" the line rantel?*

Sounds to me like _eircom_ will continue to collect the line rental until it gets transferred over to _UTV_ for single billing.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (17 Nov 2004)

*Re: UTV*

Does the fact that you pay Eircom line rental in advance come into the equation?  Perhaps UTV will start to bill you line rental after your Eircom prepaid period expires?


----------

